# Another Harbor Freight gem



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I thought, after 2 years of outfitting my shop, I had pretty much everything I want or need. I mean, there are always things you look to upgrade, but I really had all the bases covered, NOT.

Thanks a lot. Now I know I'll need a press brake and a shear as well. Heck, why stop there, maybe I'll just go for an Iron Worker, the Swis Army tool of metal working.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

crank49, you are very welcome!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

you probably know this already, but pay attention to the belt+pullys enclosure. I have read numerous people found there was too much friction between the belt and the enclosment that it melted the belt and caused some serious safety issues (no to mention broke the machine).


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Purplev , I already modified the enclosure as I put the saw together, it no works very smoothly and very quietly.


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Im not understanding how you can give something a 5-star rating when you had to modify it while assembling?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

JW, Maybe he could have given it 5 stars for meeting it's purpose and fewer stars for needed assembly mods.
At any rate, a great written review. And thanks.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Just because it works as promised and it fulfills me needs. 
The modifications that I made are extra they are not needed for the saw to work well, they make the saw more stable and nothing else.
It would be the same if I decided to ass a lubrication/cooling system, the saw works well without it.
Imagine that you buy a car that works perfectly well and fulfill all your needs, you might still decide to change the reams or the tires or to upgrade the radio, the car itself is still worth 5 stars.


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

I have used a number of those types of saws and they are handy. And as you mentioned top heavy. When you replace the blade get a good one. I like Lenox but am sure there are others just as good or better. Just that Lenox seems to be all over the place. I was in HF las friday and had to pull myself away from that very saw. Decided I could live without one. For a while longer. Maybe.

Randy


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Hf sales a bi-metal saw blades made in the USA (in Idaho) for this saw for only $29.00. I( I bought one)Across the street I can buy one Lenox for around $40.00. 
So far the original blade has been working just fine.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Bert, I have a very similar saw that I got from Wholesale Tool many years ago when I was a bit and spur maker. I was going to sell it when I started woodworking but instead made a few mods and use it for cutting wood now. I made a set of wooden guides as the ones that came with it wouldn't allow use of a blade thinner than 1/2". I then added a larger table made from aluminum, added a seat, and its works great with a 3/16 Timberwolf blade. It's easy to convert it back to metal mode when needed. Just thought I'd share this in case you ever have that thought.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

Jet, Grizzle, Harbor Freght, Northern Tool & Supply… The list goes on, all make basically the same 4×6 metal cutting band saw. Not sure if if actually comes out of the same factory (like Seig & the mini-lathes), or just use the same design.

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Bandsaw/Bandsaw.htm

I resurrected an old Jet bandsaw & was pretty happy with it until it got knocked over & shattered. I found a green Harbor Freight to replace used for dirt cheap. The 3/4hp motor on the HF was significantly weaker than the 1/2hp motor off the Jet, so I swapped the motor over, but other than that they are mostly the same. The motor & some accessories change between the saws, but that's about it.

They definitely do take a bit of fiddling to get setup right, but are a very good bang for the buck.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

gfadvm, thank you for the idea but I also have a HF 14" band saw (another gem) that I bought for $100.00, used only once before. From the same person I also bought a HF 12 speeds floor drill press also for $100.00 and also used only once before.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't believe that I bought his saw over 5 years ago!

I use this saw very infrequently but when I use it I love it, this really is a time and work saver and it does cut true.

After out of plywood I made an entirely new base for it, it is now stable, easy to move around and safe to use.


----------

